# Feeling alot of pressure on my butt hole



## HayleyZahra

Hey

Is anyone feeling any pressure on there butt hole? YUK sorry! 
When i sit down on my toilet to go for a wee my bum feels heavy like theres alot of pressure on it, it feels stretched and sore! Its really uncomfortable im worried

xxxx


----------



## Girlnextdoor

Yes! I think it is the way baby is sitting. When I get BH also, I feel it in my butt, and I can feel her hiccups close to my butt :dohh:


----------



## Wantingbbbump

I also get this feeling. I will get it when I am walking or standing. My ob said that it's just the way the baby is laying and that she will move. Unless she is really low and engaged, then it will most likely stay like that until she is born.


----------



## NewAtThis13

Mine is more like a sharp pain in my butt..like literally it feels like when you get the sharp cervix pains but in my butt! I get them when I sit on the toilet or walk around too much, or move the wrong way..it doesn't feel nice at all


----------



## Ashlee B x

Yep when i sit down to go loo it feels like theres soo much pressure down there, n almost as tho as ur weein i can feel her movin further n further down into my pelvis lol, hard to stand up after haha 
xx


----------



## teddyed12

I was just about to post about this but really didnt know how to explain it at all! im with the person who said its like a pain. If im sat down and i move its like a horrible shootin pain up my big and causes ait of pain around the front/bottom of my bump. its all feeling abit achey? It started when i was in bed last night, could not sleep at all!!! for a change!! and little one was moving and i was getting slightly crampy. i then noticed the top of my bump felt like it was tightening, didnt kno wot to think or what it was i was feeling, but it was really painfull across top of my bump for a while!! i got up to go to the tiolet and gosh the shape of my belly was BIZARE!! it had gone like square fronted and there was something huge sticking out right in the middle, it was so uncomfrtble, i was even quite scared altho i knew it wos only my LO. i managed to sleep when i got back into bed, but all day iv been abit achey n even now just sudden on n off crampy period type pains, but then with the mix of this bum pain?! its like when u reallly need to go, but it feels much more higher and inside then as if i needed to go. hmmmmm?

fed up x


----------

